# Bay Flats Lodge - Latest Fishing Report "Feb. 7, 2017"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

February 7, 2017

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Saturday's 4-man fishing trip was going to be the best day catching keeper fish down here, but I missed one small detail - I forgot to tell the fish! A couple parties did well staying put working a small area once they found the trout (average one per hour almost). But I couldnâ€™t stand it. My curiosity got the best of me, and we began scouring the lakes and bays to find 'em. We caught scores of small trout and redfish, and the guys were happy with that, I was determined to get on a good bite before using up the entire day. We did put a few keepers in the box, and rounded out the day releasing even more small trout. Some days are like that. After all, it is called fishing for a reason. The guys were happy they got to get away and enjoy the nice February temps and calmer day that we have had of late. Hope to see these guys again in the summer!

Bay Flats Lodge wishes to remind you of the 2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (Until March 31st)
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special 
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long. These dates are moving fast, so call 1-888-677-4868 to book your spot early, and inquire about the special winter rates.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing)
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included

*Watch Our Latest Videos*










*Get In On Deer Season While You Still Canâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Partly cloudy skies. High near 80F. Winds SSW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds early will give way to generally clear conditions overnight. Low 59F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Thursday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny skies. High 72F. Winds ENE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Thursday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear to partly cloudy. Low 59F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 74F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds. Low around 65F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Moderate southerly flow across the offshore waters will subside this morning with a generally weak to moderate south to southwesterly flow persisting through the mid week. Patchy to areas of fog will be possible at times tonight and Wednesday evening. A cold front will move through the region late Wednesday night with a moderate northeast wind Thursday morning becoming easterly by the afternoon. The high-pressure ridge will move east Thursday night with onshore flow developing. The flow will be weak to moderate Friday and increase to moderate to strong over the weekend. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 69.1 degrees
Seadrift 68.0 degrees
Port Aransas 68.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 2*

Pics 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 3*

Pics 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 4*

Pics 4


----------

